# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik neem wel eens een xtc-pil

## Leontien

> Veel xtc-pillen zijn momenteel erg sterk. Ze bevatten een hoge dosis MDMA, de werkzame stof in de uitgaansdrug. Dat zegt drugsonderzoeker Peter van Dijk van het Trimbos-instituut tegen het ANP. 
> 
> ''Er is een grote groep pillen in omloop die een hoge dosering bevatten.'' De gemiddelde dosis MDMA in xtc-pillen lag jarenlang rond de 80 milligram. Hoewel precieze cijfers nog ontbreken, is dat momenteel een stuk hoger.
> 
> In elk geval bevat een kwart van de pillen zelfs een dosis van boven de 140 milligram. ''Dat is veel meer dan we gewend waren'', aldus Van Dijk.


Nu.nl

Na dit bericht gelezen te hebben, vroeg ik me af of jij wel eens een xtc-pil neemt of hebt genomen. Het innemen wordt vaak gedaan tijdens een feest. Heb jij er wel eens last van gehad of juist niet?

Stem en geef je mening!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

nee ik heb het nog nooit gebruikt! Hoop dat het der ook nooit van komt!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb nog nooit een XTCpil gehad en zal dat ook nooit doen.
Op mijn 16e tijdens uitgaan werd mijn toenmalig beste vriendin bleek, ik heb haar naar buiten gesleept wat zij niet wou, daar heeft zij een hartstilstand gehad meermaals zelfs die nacht omdat zij wel een XTCpil had gehad, ik was daar niet van op de hoogte tot de arts dat dus zei nadat hij haar maag had leeggepompt...en een kennis van me heb ik ooit zo'n pil zien nemen, voor inname was hij vrolijk en knuffelig, na innam stond hij 'strak' en was hij agressief...

----------


## loesdewater

Gelukkig nooit.

----------


## motorwybe

Als je uit liefde bent geboren en je maakt je leven bewust kapot door die en andere, ongecontroleerde rotzooii te slikken, dan ben je beledigend naar je ouders en een respectloos stuk "mens".
Niet waard te leven.

----------


## Hans030a

Ik neem regelmatig XTC, volgens mij zijn de pillen redelijk sterk. Ik neem er dan 1 a 2 op een avond. Wat een onzin dat mensen zeggen dat je er agressief van wordt. Dat gebeurt juist van alcohol. In discotheken waar ik kom en waar veel gebruikt wordt, is het juist altijd gezellig en is er nooit agressie...en ik heb aardig wat jaren ervaring. Dat je jezelf naar de klote helpt...wat sommige denken of schrijven , vind ik onzin. Ik heb zelf een goed lopend eigen bedrijf, en in de weekenden ga ik los. Moet wel zeggen dat ik mijn gebruik momenteel hoog vind, 3 an 4 keer per maand, dus dat ga ik wel terugschroeven, want het blijfty natuurlijk wel een stof die niet in je lichaam thuis hoort.

----------


## loesdewater

Een vriendin van me was al 1 jaar 'clean' totdat iemand stiekem een XTC in haar drankje stopte. Ze had al flink gedronken, maar werd toen echt ziek (ze had zelfs bloed gespugt). Ze hoorde later bij de huisarts dat er XTC was gevonden in haar bloed.

Het gaat nu wel weer goed met haar.  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik heb ook nog nooit zo'n pil genomen natuurlijk iedereen is vrij in zijn doen en laten, maar als ge dat zo hoort blijft het toch een gevaarlijk spul.
Toen ik nog in de kliniek werkte, zijn er heel wat mensen binnen gebracht met een overdosis.
En dan vind ik wel dat je met je leven speelt.

Vind jammer  :Frown: dat mensen zich zo niet kunnen amuseren zonder die pillen.

----------


## tonyy

Ik heb het zelf wel een paar keer gebruikt.
Het nadeel is alleen tegenwoordig dat je niet weet wat er allemaal inzit. 
Daarom raad ik iedereen aan:

LAAT XTC PILLEN EN ANDERE DRUGS TESTEN!!!

Dit kan je gratis en vertrouwd laten doen.

Ook is het NIET verstandig om alchol en Xtc in combinatie te nemen.
Het is niet erg om Xtc te gebruiken maar laat je goed informeren en doe het met mensen waarbij je je veilig voelt.

+ de laatste tip!

SLIK NIET IN 1 X EEN PIL HELEMAAL!!! ( neem bijvoorbeeld een kwart of een halve ) 

Tony

----------


## christel1

Slik gewoon die troep niet.... en doe normaal.

----------


## sietske763

zal het nooit proberen.
ben erg verslavings gevoelig.......dus stel dat het goed bevalt......dan zit ik vast aan ""die bende""

----------

